# Leader of NXIVM Cult Kieth Rainere tied to World Leaders, Stephanie Clifford and the Clinton's !!!



## nononono (May 25, 2018)

*The Article I've posted below has one sentence that is Soooooooo telling about what is coming and explains the incessant attacks that are being lobbed at the POTUS and explains what the " Creepy Porn Star Lawyer " is up to.......*




*THE DAILY BEAST*

*GROSS*
*Ex-NXIVM Sex Cult Member: Leader Keith Raniere ‘Kissed Everyone on the Lips’*
*In an exclusive clip from the first episode of A&E’s ‘Cults and Extreme Belief,’ an ex-NXIVM member explains what drew her, Allison Mack, and others to cult leader Keith Raniere.*

Amy Zimmerman
*05.25.18 2:33 PM ET*

At the heart of self-help course turned cult NXIVM is Keith Raniere, the mastermind who managed to take millions from rapt heiresses and transform a _Smallville_ actress into his alleged sex trafficking second-in-command. These feats all point to an incredibly charismatic man, the kind of person you would follow off a cliff or to federal court. It’s hard to imagine Raniere, a 57-year-old con artist who had already been accused of operating a pyramid scheme when he founded NXIVM in 1998, inspiring that sort of allegiance.

In videos like the much-circulated “Keith Raniere Conversations” clip with Allison Mack, the NXIVM leader comes across as less than impressive, spouting pearls of “wisdom” like “authenticity is being as you are.” But countless testimonials from current and former NXIVM members insist that Raniere did have something to offer; on her personal website, Mack credited his teachings with helping her to develop “a deep connection to the nature of humanity as it relates to acting as an art form, and a tool for personal evolution.”

Seagram’s heiress Clare Bronfman, who has been a dedicated NXIVM member and financial backer of Raniere’s, wrote in a 2017 note about Keith’s “kindness even in the hardest times.” She continued, *“I have seen world leaders, business leaders, doctors and others seek his counsel on some of the hardest topics* and I am inspired by the humility and compassion with which he approaches them all. I know him to be a man dedicated to the betterment of the lives of others, and most importantly for me, he is a dear friend who has and continues to help me through the difficult decisions and painful moments in my life.”

The first episode of A&E’s new series_ Cults and Extreme Belief _is dedicated to NXIVM. In this exclusive clip from the premiere next Monday, host Elizabeth Vargas attempts to demystify Keith Raniere’s appeal. She asks Sarah Edmondson, an ex-NXIVM member and DOS “slave,” if “there’s something that’s not communicating or translating across through the TV screen” when it comes to the cult leader’s assumed charisma.

Edmondson, who’s spoken out about her DOS branding and experience within the secret NXIVM sorority in the past, emphasizes that the man she met had none of the stigma of a cult leader or criminal. “I didn’t have any of that in my head. I had him in this other, elevated status.”

Edmondson explains how the entire structure of NXIVM was designed to reinforce this pedestal. “Every day we’re going ‘thank you Vanguard,’ and like this curriculum is so amazing, and it’s all cause of Keith. So you have a lot of people saying thank you and revering him before you even meet him. By the time you meet him, he’s good at getting in rapport and connecting eye-to-eye.” Asked to elaborate on how Raniere interacted with members, Edmondson replies, “You’re not going to like this answer—he kisses everyone on the lips.”

“I want to say something was off, but it was countered by all the good things in NXIVM and I couldn’t quite reconcile it,” Edmondson concludes. “In retrospect, Keith doesn’t care about humanity and ethics. We were all pawns for him in his little chess game. Especially women.”


----------



## nononono (May 25, 2018)

*This TRUTH isn't getting pushed down any time soon !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 25, 2018)

Where's the part about the Clintons?


----------



## Nonononono (May 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Where's the part about the Clintons?


In the deformed and decayed remains of his frontal lobe.


----------



## nononono (May 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Where's the part about the Clintons?


*I've posted a complete synopsis on the links before, this time you
can do your own research to satisfy Rodent curiosity.....
Believe you me if you do...you will be shocked....and It's disgusting.*


----------



## nononono (May 25, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> In the deformed and decayed remains of his frontal lobe.


*That is why you deserve and get the continued attacks....*
*Your Liberal Government Mental conditioning towards *
*complete dependence and ignorance has polluted what's*
*left of your Drug addled Grey Matter....*

*When the TRUTH is finally exposed you can quietly to yourself...*
*Say :  " Damn ..he was Right " !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 25, 2018)

nononono said:


> *I've posted a complete synopsis on the links before, this time you*
> *can do your own research to satisfy Rodent curiosity.....*
> *Believe you me if you do...you will be shocked....and It's disgusting.*


Nah, that's Ok, I've seen this song and dance before. In your mind you are able to convince yourself of anything, facts be damned. Go on with your bad self, knock yourself out with your pizza gate, jade helm, false flag, scream down the Sandyhook parents ideas. I may disapprove of your public displays of insanity, but this is America, land of the brave home of the free to be a complete embarrassment like yourself.


----------



## nononono (May 25, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nah, that's Ok, I've seen this song and dance before. In your mind you are able to convince yourself of anything, facts be damned. Go on with your bad self, knock yourself out with your pizza gate, jade helm, false flag, scream down the Sandyhook parents ideas. I may disapprove of your public displays of insanity, but this is America, land of the brave home of the free to be a complete embarrassment like yourself.


*Rodents don't like the TRUTH....*
*They love Filth.*


----------



## Nonononono (May 25, 2018)

nononono said:


> *This TRUTH isn't getting pushed down any time soon !*


Even though you stole my 5nos alias with your significantly shorter no’ses, I’m glad to see, and will do my part to ensure at least one of your otherwise insane threads NOT drop to the bottom of Off Topic 2 the way the dozens of your other idiotic threads drop with no second posts, a dozen or so “views” and an otherwise ghoulish pile of corpses covered in lime ash in shallow open graves.


----------



## nononono (May 25, 2018)

Nonononono said:


> Even though you stole my 5nos alias with your significantly shorter no’ses, I’m glad to see, and will do my part to ensure at least one of your otherwise insane threads NOT drop to the bottom of Off Topic 2 the way the dozens of your other idiotic threads drop with no second posts, a dozen or so “views” and an otherwise ghoulish pile of corpses covered in lime ash in shallow open graves.


*Exposing the TRUTH about Crime is a NEW concept to you, but I'm all*
*for your attempt. You know what you stand for.....A change will do you*
*GOOD !*


----------



## nononono (May 25, 2018)

*Do some research Rodent......*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 26, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Do some research Rodent......*


I don't traverse through the deep dark recesses of the web where you do where conjecture and opinion are considered proof enough.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 27, 2018)

nononono said:


> *I've posted a complete synopsis on the links before, this time you*
> *can do your own research to satisfy Rodent curiosity.....*
> *Believe you me if you do...you will be shocked....and It's disgusting.*


These clowns aren’t going to read.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Nah, that's Ok, I've seen this song and dance before. In your mind you are able to convince yourself of anything, facts be damned. Go on with your bad self, knock yourself out with your pizza gate, jade helm, false flag, scream down the Sandyhook parents ideas. I may disapprove of your public displays of insanity, but this is America, land of the brave home of the free to be a complete embarrassment like yourself.


You try so hard.


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 27, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Rodents don't like the TRUTH....*
> *They love Filth.*


Oily little guys aren’t they?


----------



## Bruddah IZ (May 27, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> I don't traverse through the deep dark recesses of the web where you do where conjecture and opinion are considered proof enough.


Not to mention your IPD.


----------



## nononono (May 29, 2018)

Bruddah IZ said:


> Oily little guys aren’t they?



*Yep.....and when the Indictments are made public....The Democratic " Public " will be*
*in Shock !*


----------



## Hüsker Dü (May 30, 2018)

nononono said:


> *Yep.....and when the Indictments are made public....The Democratic " Public " will be*
> *in Shock !*


Who are the ones behind the indictments? Is there a secret deeper state?


----------



## nononono (May 30, 2018)

Hüsker Dü said:


> Who are the ones behind the indictments? Is there a secret deeper state?


*Maybe you should read just a little about the indictments coming down the *
*pipe in SDNY.......Wake up !*

*The disgusting putrid shit is being swept under the rug because it would*
*turn the Nation/World on edge.....*


----------



## nononono (May 30, 2018)

*NXIVM  meets the SDNY.....*


----------



## nononono (May 30, 2018)

*It's Indictment time !*


----------

